# Leash Aggression



## rubix (Mar 13, 2009)

My very gentle golden 15 month male has been aggressive 3 times in the last 2 weeks.

First Aggression
My dog was on his leash and met an unfamiliar dog who walked off his property. They both sniffed each other and the other dog went for my golden. With that my golden reacted aggressively too.

Second Aggression
Was walking in the woods unleashed with my golden. We saw in the distance another unleashed male German Shepherd. The other dog's owner put his dog on a leash when he saw us in the distance. Mine was still unleashed. Again, the two dogs sniffed each other and before I could say boo they both kicked off aggressively. I honestly don't know which dog started the altercation because it was so fast. The other owner told me his dog was an alpha dog and he thought my dog was as well because he is a male.

Third Aggression
Was in the off leash dog park. My dog and his doggie friend Scoobie were playing happily. A labrador came up and sat on Scoobie's face and would not get up. My golden's doggie friend Scoobie started to whimper as she could not get up and was obviously scared. With that my golden took the other dog out. No blood was spilled, just a lot of noise.

I am really nervous as he is so gentle and very well socialized with other dogs. 

My biggest fear right now is meeting other dogs leashed on walks and them getting into some sort of altercation when they sniff each other.

I have trained my dog very well at various dog courses and am perplexed about this.

Any thoughts??????


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) dogs should not be allowed to greet on leash
2) avoid dog park and altercations for the next several weeks. We want to give him a chance to settle down.
3) If you see him getting distressed, always step in and help him make a good choice.
4) Be ready to body block/avoid loose dogs.
5)Do not have him off leash in an unfenced area.


----------



## rubix (Mar 13, 2009)

Can I ask you why dogs should never been allowed to great each other leashed? I have never had a problem before. Do you think most dogs tend to kick off leashed?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

First time sounds to me like he was defending himself. Second time is hard to tell and third, he was protecting his friend. I wouldn't be concerned as long as no blood was shed and he didn't, so to speak, throw the first punch.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Is your dog neutered? Were the other dogs male and unfixed?

Ranger would have problems with other male dogs (neutered or not) when he met them shortly after his neuter...I think the other males could still smell the testosterone in his system. He also didn't greet dogs properly - he'd puff his chest out, and get a little cocky which other dogs didn't like, especially the more dominant males.

I stopped meeting dogs on leash as I never knew if the dog would attack or not when confronted with a cocky young male. Dogs I knew well, I'd let meet him as I knew they'd correct him, but go no further. Since then he goes twice a week with my dog walker and gets socialized with other well behaved dogs. Now he meets dogs nicely and if another dog starts getting offended, he just walks away.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

When dogs greet on leash it can send off the wrong body signals. They inhibit normal greeting behavior, especially if the owner is unknowingly holding a tight lead. They also can have pent up frustration from wanting to get to the other dog, but not being able to. Or the dog can feel anxious because they have no way to get away from the other dog if they wanted to. Lots of reasons to try and avoid dog greetings on leash, especially if you do not know the other person and their dog.


----------



## rubix (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Ranger's owner. Yes Moko was neutered months and months ago. 
Thank you!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I was just looking through your post history (I was looking for pictures, hehe) and saw that Moko has had problems previously with other dogs?

Did the issues go away and come back or has it been continual?


----------



## rubix (Mar 13, 2009)

The problems totally went away. I think at times I get anxious and because I have such a gentle boy and he is a golden you just assume that they would never attack or get aggressive with another dog. My confidence does get knocked quite easily.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> 1) dogs should not be allowed to greet on leash





nixietink said:


> When dogs greet on leash it can send off the wrong body signals. They inhibit normal greeting behavior, especially if the owner is unknowingly holding a tight lead. They also can have pent up frustration from wanting to get to the other dog, but not being able to. Or the dog can feel anxious because they have no way to get away from the other dog if they wanted to. Lots of reasons to try and avoid dog greetings on leash, especially if you do not know the other person and their dog.


How would you introduce two dogs that are unfamiliar with each other and you're not sure what to expect?

Pete


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I learned my lesson with my crew on leash, every dog wants to attack them, now when we get into the open field of leash, all dogs are just fine and playing even the evil golden next door.

I don't let them meet anymore on leash, as mine get beat up every time:doh:


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I typically have my dog loose in a fenced area and the other dog on leash and outside the fence. I let them greet through the fence, the leash dog kept on a slack leash. If all is going well, we'll go into the area. 

That's not always an option, if we don't have a fenced area.... but, we also don't play in unfenced areas.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> I typically have my dog loose in a fenced area and the other dog on leash and outside the fence. I let them greet through the fence, the leash dog kept on a slack leash. If all is going well, we'll go into the area.
> 
> That's not always an option, if we don't have a fenced area.... but, we also don't play in unfenced areas.


Okay that sounds good...what if you're out walking your dog on lead and someone else is walking toward you with their dog on lead...let's say the other dog is a German Sheppard and both dogs are waggin their tails. Do you purposely avoid the other dog or are you willing to let them greet?

What I'm getting at with the dogs on lead you have some element of control should they decide to challenge one an other - off lead it seems like you've given up that control?

Pete


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would always avoid an unknown dog. 
1) Dogs are more likely to be reactive on leash than off
2) As others have said, being on leash can restrict the body language/polite greetings a dog may make
3) My dog is not able to move away if the other dog gives a discrete "please leave me alone" signal that I may miss
4) When we are walking on leash, my dog can smell things and watch things and enjoy the world, but it is not playtime with others. 
5) When playing on leash, dogs can get tangled or hurt by the leads and if a fight/altercation starts....it's hard to untangle dogs!
6) Dogs really don't need to do "just a greeting". If we are around other dogs my dog is either cued to play or cued to work with me. Quick greetings are allowed in THAT setting if it's play time and that's all he wants. But on walks, it's safer to pass the others without greeting.


Yes, you do have more control with the dogs on leash, but, keep in mind that owners tend to let it get out of hand before stopping incidents. We only play with dogs who are known to have a good history of playing iwth other dogs. An exception is when I have a student-dog team who is wanting the dog to be better at play.... but that's another story and context!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Okay that sounds good...what if you're out walking your dog on lead and someone else is walking toward you with their dog on lead...let's say the other dog is a German Sheppard and both dogs are waggin their tails. Do you purposely avoid the other dog or are you willing to let them greet?
> 
> What I'm getting at with the dogs on lead you have some element of control should they decide to challenge one an other - off lead it seems like you've given up that control?
> 
> Pete


On leash, I would purposely avoid. For all the reasons Reddogs stated.

The way I see it is that humans don't stop and say hi to everyone they pass, why should dogs?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> I would always avoid an unknown dog.
> 1) Dogs are more likely to be reactive on leash than off
> 2) As others have said, being on leash can restrict the body language/polite greetings a dog may make
> 3) My dog is not able to move away if the other dog gives a discrete "please leave me alone" signal that I may miss
> ...


Food for thought - thanks.

Pete

_*"An exception is when I have a student-dog team who is wanting the dog to be better at play.... but that's another story and context!"*_

I'd sure love to hear that story sometime...


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I live in Weston, FL--this happened not too far from me--this is a sad example of leashed greetings gone awry. One yappy yorkie is dead. One mixed breed lab awaits at death's door at the local animal shelter, now classified as a dangerous dog. The lab has a rich attorney as it's owner--lucky dog--so he's going through the appeals process for his dog--ordinarily, that dog would have been euthanized by now, as per county law:

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/columnists/fl-dog-death-mayocol051010-20100512-1,0,5355363.column


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Geeeze that's awful 

You just can't be too careful...

Pete


----------

